
Apple Shows Signs a Major Interface Overhaul Is Coming - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/02/apple-interface-overhaul/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29
======
cleverjake
This article seems exceedingly hollow. "Ive's is coming, so change is coming."
is something we've all pretty much assumed since the say forstall left.

~~~
omonra
Don't forget - they're hiring software engineers! This is usually an
indication on an imminent overhaul.

Sometimes I wish there was a vote to indicate that article is completely
devoid of substance and is just regurgitating facts we all knows (iOS is 5
years old!) to come up with an exciting headline.

~~~
killahpriest
I think thats called a downvote, you get them at 500 karma.

~~~
LeafStorm
Not for articles, though. The only way to exert a negative influence on an
article is to become an editor, which apparently requires meeting pg
personally and participating in a secret ritual, after which your identity can
never be revealed.

------
neya
I think this article deserves to be flagged because it looks like it's written
just for pageviews. Wired is getting worse with each day!

------
kps

        “Updates to major portions of the user interfaces aren’t easy;
        they don’t want to break what is effective today nor can they break
        how their developers integrate with the platform,” Blau said
    

Mr Blau appears to be blissfully unaware of OS X .*Lion.

------
kunai
I don't see really how skeuomorphism is a bad thing. If you make things too
alien in any sort of UI, it can throw off many users, sometimes even advanced
ones.

The thing that I don't believe many people realize is that skeuomorphism has
been used with regards to UI design since the earliest days of computing. We
call electronic messages "e-mail". We call our contact list an "address book".
We call the waste file folder a "trash bin".

Skeuomorphism is everywhere, and I don't think there needs to be such a vocal
and violent uprising over it. Was it overdone in iOS? Yes, it was. Does
skeuomorphism need to be _completely_ taken out? Of course not, because then
it would be unfamiliar to new users and current users alike. Just look what
has happened with Windows 8.

Lose the leather in FMF, get rid of the tacky chrome in the Music app, but
leave everything more or less the same. Skeuomorphism is not a bad thing when
used in moderation.

~~~
cleverjake
I don't think anyone would argue that Skeuomorphism in moderation is a bad
thing, but the same is true for essentially everything. Its finding that
moderation that takes skill.

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=apple+skeuomorp...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=apple+skeuomorphism)

this is not that moderation, though.

